# UGA's - Nike Combat Unis



## Buck (Aug 20, 2011)

I've read where they won't be revealed until 3:00pm today at picture day.  Although, Nike has this on their website....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 20, 2011)

That should help them


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 20, 2011)

If that's them thank goodness they only have to wear them for one game...... Those are hideous.


----------



## Buck (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely agree BJ...  I'll text you later and let you know for sure...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

Buck said:


> Definitely agree BJ...  I'll text you later and let you know for sore...



Fixed it for ya bub!


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 20, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> If that's them thank goodness they only have to wear them for one game...... Those are hideous.



I'd make some snide comment, but we will probably get something just as bad, or worse.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

The only thing that I just flat out hate are the helmets.  I can live with the weird jersey for a game.  The red pants are kind of cool.  But those helmets are awful.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like spider-man in drag !!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The only thing that I just flat out hate are the helmets.  I can live with the weird jersey for a game.  The red pants are kind of cool.  But those helmets are awful.




yep


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are some nasty uniforms.  Don't understand why all these teams are going with so many unis?  I like the old school look anyway.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Looks like spider-man in drag !!!



Then you probably like it.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Then you probably like it.


X2


----------



## maker4life (Aug 20, 2011)

They're almost as bad as Florida State's all garnet unis from last year .


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 20, 2011)

troutman34 said:


> Those are some nasty uniforms.  Don't understand why all these teams are going with so many unis?  I like the old school look anyway.



No doubt.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 20, 2011)

troutman34 said:


> Those are some nasty uniforms.  Don't understand why all these teams are going with so many unis?  I like the old school look anyway.



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$




Pretty easy to understand....... But I agree I like the traditional look, I do like the black tops everynow and then.


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Guess the money is the factor..  Every new uniform ive seen this year is a big downgrade from last seasons.   Some thing ought to be left alone.   Usc's are horrible, ugas does look better than ours but still, theyre bad.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 20, 2011)

Mighty morphing power to the rescue........ : Thank GOD it is only one game.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe that the teams that were chosen to wear the Pro Combat uniform we doing so as a promotional for Nike. LSU wore them for one game last year and they were okay. But I hate to see a lot of change from the traditional look.

A quick search on Google reveals a ton of articles on Georgia's fans hating the look.

2011 Nike Pro Combat Uniforms: Why Georgia's Is a Disaster
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/813469-georgias-nike-pro-combat-uniform-why-its-a-disaster


----------



## marknga (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm much rather them be in the classic Red/Black/Silver britches but if they beat Boise State then I hope they wear them every game.
A big ol W would make em very popular.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I am on the other side again.  I like the helmet and gloves but not so crazy about the red britches.  If they had silver britches with it, Id like it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I guess I am on the other side again.  I like the helmet and gloves but not so crazy about the red britches.  If they had silver britches with it, Id like it.



The helmet is the most hideous thing about it.  And the red pants are about the only good thing about it.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 20, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Looks like spider-man in drag !!!



Little Joe, the drag comment, really? After your little bees have been dragged up and down the field by Georgia these last few years?

I don't care about the uniforms I just want us to play like we belong in the SEC!


----------



## Buck (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got back from Athens and here is the helmet up close.


----------



## Buck (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya bub!



Preciate it Bub!!


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW they are just bad. I hope we lose so we don't to wear them ever again. Just kidding I wouldn't go that far but this was  perfect opertunity for Nike and UGA do some type of throw back jersey and they we straight for the AFL or CFL. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

Buck said:


> Just got back from Athens and here is the helmet up close.



If we were going to be going into orbit or all getting in a time machine those things might be appropriate.  I hate that space man look.

But I'm not "nu skool" so what do I know?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for blowing up the page.........jackleg!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 21, 2011)

Your welcome fajita boy....... Now go get me another drink.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the gloves lol


----------



## DSGB (Aug 22, 2011)

The helmet looks like an updated version of the ones worn in the late 50's/early 60's. 

The pants would look better with a stripe down the side.


----------



## South Man (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the new uniforms!


----------



## South Man (Aug 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I guess I am on the other side again.  I like the helmet and gloves but not so crazy about the red britches.  If they had silver britches with it, Id like it.



I like the new look but wouldn't mind the silver pants that would close the deal! A big win would seal the deal!


----------



## JWeeks08 (Aug 22, 2011)

South Man said:


> I like the new look but wouldn't mind the silver pants that would close the deal! A big win would seal the deal!



I agree..... I like them and from what I hear the players love them!


----------



## david w. (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know why,But i like the helments.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 22, 2011)

I like them.....


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 22, 2011)

GO GO Power Rangers!!


----------



## HEFTY (Aug 22, 2011)

They are ugly!!! Helmets look!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 22, 2011)

It has nothing to do with $$$$$$$ guys. It is actually an ingenious way to avoid NCAA probes and sanctions. I mean come on, no one is going to buy one of those repulsively repugnent unis from a player.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys are playing in one of the first big sold out games of the year! Stop ........ Lol


----------



## middlebrooks69 (Aug 22, 2011)

jersey dont make yall win games its the team so yall better get a new team also....
go GT


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 22, 2011)

middlebrooks69 said:


> jersey dont make yall win games its the team so yall better get a new team also....
> go GT



When your boys win more than 1 in a decade against the Dawgs let us know.......


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> When your boys win more than 1 in a decade against the Dawgs let us know.......



DANG!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2011)

I like them alright, glad there only wearing the this one time. Looks like with all the money Nike has to put into a design team they could have come up with a better color sceme


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2011)

I like the Helmets, but the rest is terrible!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2011)

I like these better.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 22, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I like the Helmets, but the rest is terrible!!!!



I like the helmets as well.  The gloves are awesome.  

The entire look would be much better if there was not so much red.   Silver pants with black and red stripes on the side would look great.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 22, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I like these better.



Was this a choice? I like it much better


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 22, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> Was this a choice? I like it much better



Will, I hear you guys are going to do the "Redout" at the dome.  LOL.  

You and Bubba going?   I think we have two tickets.  I am going to  the Auburn game that morning and then stopping by the dome on the way home to see Boise light up that new defense.


----------



## racedude45 (Aug 22, 2011)

it is simple for me.. A win on sept 3rd means I love em, a loss means I hate em..


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> Was this a choice? I like it much better



Dont know. I just done a image search on yahoo on  UGA pro combat and that was one that was in the list of pics.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 23, 2011)

Those red pants scare me!! All i know us that in recent years we have worn them and lost. So i guess we will just have to wait and see. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 23, 2011)

Gators Pro Combat unis..   

Mother of god !!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2011)

Our are pretty BAD..... If that is really their combat unis, man there are gonna be some upset lizard fans and I don't blame them.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 23, 2011)

Can we paint the field red where no one can see us?


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 23, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Gators Pro Combat unis..
> 
> Mother of god !!!!!!



Is this real?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Is this real?



I don't think it's legit. I don't see Florida as one of the teams chosen to wear the uniform for this season.

http://inside.nike.com/blogs/usnikefootball/2011/07/22/2011-nike-pro-combat-uniforms-its-on


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think it's legit. I don't see Florida as one of the teams chosen to wear the uniform for this season.
> 
> http://inside.nike.com/blogs/usnikefootball/2011/07/22/2011-nike-pro-combat-uniforms-its-on



Do you have a picture of the one's that LSU will be wearing? I could imagine them looking pretty sweet!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Do you have a picture of the one's that LSU will be wearing? I could imagine them looking pretty sweet!



Actually I think it's pretty basic. But it looks okay to me.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually I think it's pretty basic. But it looks okay to me.



Yeah that is pretty vanilla, I figured they would have used the purple and yellow and made it kick


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Yeah that is pretty vanilla, I figured they would have used the purple and yellow and made it kick



Yep, with some kind of tiger stripe camo pattern or something like that.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually I think it's pretty basic. But it looks okay to me.



That looks like something The Washington Huskies would wear........


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2011)

I understand money is driving this, but what is the goal here? I don't think a fan is going to go out and buy a football uniform to wear to the game.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> That looks like something The Washington Huskies would wear........



Hush yo mouth!!!   



riprap said:


> I understand money is driving this, but what is the goal here? I don't think a fan is going to go out and buy a football uniform to wear to the game.



The goal is Nike wants national exposure so that more NCAA teams will buy these new uniforms from them and not their competitors...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hush yo mouth!!!



Hey they are better than those clown outfits our boys gotta wear.......


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey they are better than those clown outfits our boys gotta wear.......



True dat!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 23, 2011)

My first thoughts were they look like power rangers. Stick with the red jersey, standard red helmet and silver britches.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 23, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> My first thoughts were they look like power rangers. Stick with the red jersey, standard red helmet and silver britches.




I see the resemblance...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beartrkkr said:


> I see the resemblance...



BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH.....buncha nerds in athens?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see what all the fuss is about???

I think it's a great idea by Nike....all they have to do is install a glare shield in the helmet and then the players can hit the town for DragCon and hang out w/ all their Techy buddies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

UGA Power Rangers..

TEAM!!! POWER UP!!!! 

When will their black ones come in,,,,,,,,,,,,you know,,,,,,,,,for those special games!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 24, 2011)

The mighty morphen mutts of Athens.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> The mighty morphen mutts of Athens.



Must be a pretty crappy feeling to know that they have owned your team all these years....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Must be a pretty crappy feeling to know that they have owned your team all these years....



That's ok, tides will change !!    We still have 4 MNC to their 1.  Sometimes less is more !!!


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 24, 2011)

again?


----------

